# Norman's Orchid Open House from April



## coronacars (May 26, 2017)

I have figured how to post images now thanks Ozpaph! So I wanted to post a few pics from Norman's Orchids from the open house. He has about 6-8 green houses like the ones I'm posting. The view is 1/2 the size of the house as I'm standing in the middle.


----------



## coronacars (May 26, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 26, 2017)

Sorry double post


----------



## coronacars (May 26, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 26, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 26, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 26, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 26, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 26, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 26, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 26, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 26, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 26, 2017)




----------



## coronacars (May 26, 2017)

Lastly Brandon from The Huntington Library was there giving a talk on Paphiopedilum's.


----------



## NYEric (May 26, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. I had pest issues last time I bought from them. Hope that has been fixed.


----------



## coronacars (May 26, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing. I had pest issues last time I bought from them. Hope that has been fixed.



I'm not sure really. To be honest they are not in my top 5 list of vendors. I went to the open house to see what Brandon had to say and just see what they had. They are a large operation that does well selling on the net and to locals. I took some pics to post just so others could see what their place looks like.


----------



## JAB (May 26, 2017)

Can't believe anyone buys anything from him! Thanks for posting pics. Hope you scrubbed down before going back to your garden!!


----------



## coronacars (May 26, 2017)

JAB said:


> Can't believe anyone buys anything from him! Thanks for posting pics. Hope you scrubbed down before going back to your garden!!



LOL. I'm surprised, but the do a big business.


----------



## JAB (May 26, 2017)

HUGE amount of business! Boggling!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 26, 2017)

Thanks for the greenhouse views.


----------



## abax (May 26, 2017)

Lovely views, but I've ordered twice from Norman's and
got a real shock at the terrible plants they sent. I really
would have loved hearing the talk though.


----------



## coronacars (May 26, 2017)

abax said:


> Lovely views, but I've ordered twice from Norman's and
> got a real shock at the terrible plants they sent. I really
> would have loved hearing the talk though.



Yep. The talk was good. I have some pics of his orchid house in the Huntington. I'll post this weekend, buy a lot was not in spike when I was there. I'll have to try another time.


----------



## coronacars (May 26, 2017)

I would like to say this is not an endorsement of Norman's. I was there and thought people might want to see what it looks like that have never been there or can't get there is all.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (May 27, 2017)

Job well done


----------

